# csv datei mit java auslesen und in konsole wiedergeben



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

wie kann ich bei eclipse eine csv datei auslesen und mit der konsole wiedergeben? habe leider keine ahnung von java und bin grade noch bei der halloworld anwendung also vergebt mir diese dumme frage aber ich hab im internet keine guten tutorials gefunden die mir weiterhelfen. die fangen alle so mittendrin an und verlangen diverses vorwissen (welches ich erst in der nächsten wochen erlange)...

ps: ich verwende windows xp kann das aber genausogut mit ubuntu 8 machen.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

versuch doch überhaupt erstmal eine Datei auszulesen und da gibts genug im Internet - muss man mal die Suche benutzen - ich hab mir das Auslesen einer csv-Datei auch zusammen gesucht - also gibts was im Internet


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

```
public static void lesen(){ 
   try{ 
      File f = new File("c:\\datei.csv"); 
      URL u = f.toURL(); 
      BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(u.openStream())); 
      String line = reader.readLine(); 
       
      while(line!= null){ 
         System.out.println(line);
         line = reader.readLine(); 
      } 
   } 
   catch(IOException io){} 
}
```


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

sehr sinnvolle Lehrmethoden - dabei hat er jetzt ne ganze Menge gelernt


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

zumindest hat er sich registriert.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

das ja wahnsinn - nur wenn ich mich registrier werden die Hausaufgaben gemacht - sehr sinnvoll zum lernen


----------



## lhein (17. Jan 2008)

:shock: Zack, der hat gesessen


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

was trollst du hier rum? das ist immer noch ein forum und kein forwarder zu google.de


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

ich hab zum Beispiel mal in einem Buch nachgelesen und da fand ich die lösung zu meinem Problem - ich weiß aber nun auch was ich gemacht habe und brauchte mich nicht anmelden


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

hey, du bist ja voll der fuchs! :###


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

im übrigen bekommt man hier auch ohne Anmeldungen Lösungen - und zwar welche aus denen man etwas lernen kann - aber halt nicht nach dem Motto "Löse meine Hausaufgaben"


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

und weiter?


----------



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

also ich lerne am besten wenn ich sehe wie es am ende aussieht. jetzt hab ich ja alles und werd mir mal ankucken warum und wieso das is halt meine sache... es ging mir nur darum das ich nicht wusste wo ich ansetzen soll und nu hab ichs und kann halt "reverse engeneering" betreiben ;D


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2008)

was in vielen Bereichen das richtige Vorgehen ist,
ein Teil ist aber immer, zu so einem Beispiel erstmal zu kommen,

bei irgendwelchen schrägen Sachen ist Forum fragen ideal,
wenn man aber selbst die grundlegendsten Java-Dinge, die in jedem Buch lang und breit erklärt werden, nicht selber findet, 
dann hat man ein Problem, an dem man arbeiten sollte,

einfach nur diese Suche in diesem Fall zu übernehmen ist dann keine tolle Hilfe..


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2008)

hanzu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich bei eclipse eine csv datei auslesen und mit der konsole wiedergeben? habe leider keine ahnung von java und bin grade noch bei der halloworld anwendung also vergebt mir diese dumme frage aber ich hab im internet keine guten tutorials gefunden die mir weiterhelfen. die fangen alle so mittendrin an und verlangen diverses vorwissen (welches ich erst in der nächsten wochen erlange)...
> 
> ps: ich verwende windows xp kann das aber genausogut mit ubuntu 8 machen.



wie willst du reverse engineering machen wenn du das vorwissen nicht hast - wie du selber schreibst


----------



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

das werd ich mir jetzt schritt für schritt erarbeiten aber zumindest hab ich eine grundlage worauf ich hin arbeiten muss


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

da hättest du auch eine gehabt:

ginevras.pil.fbeit.htwk-leipzig.de/Java-Insel/javainsel_12_000.htm#Rxx365java12000040003DA1F016109


----------



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

so da ich gesehen habe das andere im internet die selbe frage haben will ich dann gleich mal zeigen das es so funktionierte wie hier beschrieben..

Screenshot Eclipse


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

ja na klar funktionierte es so wie hier beschrieben ist 

und wie du eben grad sagst: es hatten schon andere die selbe Frage - hättest du also vorher schon gesucht hättest du das auch vorher gefunden


----------



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja na klar funktionierte es so wie hier beschrieben ist
> 
> und wie du eben grad sagst: es hatten schon andere die selbe Frage - hättest du also vorher schon gesucht hättest du das auch vorher gefunden



glaub mir das hab ich und es hat nicht weitergeholfen


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

aber jetzt hats plötzlich weitergeholfen im inet zu suchen


----------



## hanzu (17. Jan 2008)

hast du eigentlich nix anders zu tun als mich hier vollzulabern? ^^ thema ist gelöst und gut is


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2008)

hanzu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du eigentlich nix anders zu tun als mich hier vollzulabern? ^^ thema ist gelöst und gut is



ne, hat er anscheiend nicht. penetranter gehts kaum :autsch:


----------

